# for bird lovers



## fritzi2009 (Oct 14, 2009)

introducing jesta he has a weird name i know. he is my little pesty bird...  he just turned 8 months old. thought id share with the bird people

anyone else feel free to share birdy pics  he quit happily lays in my hand like this and demans scratches


----------



## Dragon1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Pretty


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 14, 2009)

edited  better pic i found.


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice Quaker, great little birds they are


----------



## Dragon1 (Oct 14, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> introducing jesta he has a weird name i know. he is my little pesty bird...  he just turned 8 months old. thought id share with the bird people
> 
> anyone else feel free to share birdy pics  he quit happily lays in my hand like this and demans scratches



Jesta's a cool name.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 14, 2009)

indeed they are


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 14, 2009)

Its a blue bird!


----------



## miss2 (Oct 14, 2009)

nawwww there my fav


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 14, 2009)

i just realised this should be in the 'other animals' section, hmmm


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh ohhh your busted ;P


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 14, 2009)

Very nice ive always been weary of birds they have BIG beaks!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah i have a pair of ring necks and have had TONNES of birds in my life on the only ones that have really given me trouble are those little Princess Parrots (small beaks) . They were nasty little buggers BUT i have seen a few Quakers and have been tempted because they are just soo cute and inquisitive. My nan is currently in the process of breeding some Green Cheek Conures which were the winners when it was out of the two and im trying to breed Ringnecks so Fritz if you are a bird enthusiast and have done anything of the sort PLEASE help me because well Cockatiels are one thing these parrots are becoming a little bit tricky ;P


----------



## billiemay (Oct 14, 2009)

Ooh I'm getting a parrot soon! will post some pice then


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 14, 2009)

nice ive got a pair of masked lovebirds reallll pretty


----------



## PhilK (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a green cheeked conure named Archie. Amazing how much personality they can pack into those tiny bodies hey! He has only just started trusting me enough to "play dead".. love it


----------



## DragonOwner (Oct 14, 2009)

Here are my babies
MoJo my female normal green cheek conure





MaYa my female cinnamon green cheek conure




Aqua male blue quaker




Bailey male sun conure


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hehe, mightmoose sorry I don't know much about bird breeding but I hope to get a pair of short billed corellas when I'm older   maybe they will do the deed.. Heheh... Aw yeah Jesta is the most fun! He says a bunch of things such as "what are you doing" "kiss kiss" "hello" "crackle"(thats what my dad calls him) "good boy" he wolf whistles, does the come here whistle and is in the middle of learning the skippy whistle! he also loves his mummy hehe... i have the biggest soft spot for him...


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 16, 2009)

This is Inti, my green-cheeked conure. He's 2 years old and a real sweetie. His favourite spot is in my hand, if I just carried him around all day he'd love it.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 16, 2009)

That last pic is adorable!! My Dad's GCC loves to be upside down :S


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 16, 2009)

ive got some pics of my masked lovebirds  ( male is green female is blue ) they r nice birds


----------



## Sarah (Oct 16, 2009)

this is my corella








Basil who is a plucker both these birds i adopted.

and this is Archie



both eckies are chatterboxes and have a huge vocabulary.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 16, 2009)

god they are beautiful i love corells there use to be a paid where i work and they were soo friendly used to cuddle them all the time.. loved gettin a scratch  hehe. so jealous


----------



## Sarah (Oct 16, 2009)

Snuggles the name given to him by his previous owners loves scritches he will lift his wing up all day long if given the opportunity. Eckies are not keen on being patted but love attention and will happily hang out with you all day long. The only downside is they make a huge amount of mess each day as mine live inside.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 16, 2009)

nice birds


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 18, 2009)

Such a cutie!

We have 5 birds, including a disabled budgie.Note how all the lovebirds pics were taken outside the cage :lol:
The two rainbow ones are named Sherbet and Bounce. The two blue ones (mine) are named Pirate and Bluebell. The budgie thats disabled is named Jumbo. And the girl is named Jordan.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow your blue ones are nice .. they are a darker colour to mine


----------



## goose (Nov 10, 2009)

i like it i have a green one she make the best pet  but would take my hand off if i put her on her back like that lol


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 10, 2009)

My God, Eckies are soooo amazing. This is Ruby, our 3 month old Galah. When we brought her she would willingly step up onto your hand when asked but now it's like shes rebelling and won't do it! Any ideas??


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 10, 2009)

give her treats when she does it, make a fuss of her when she does if she doesn't say step up, ollie usually does it when i firmly say it


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ill go take some new photos of my terror


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 10, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Very nice ive always been weary of birds they have BIG beaks!



Quakers especially!! AND they bite HARD! But they're still adorable!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 10, 2009)

My quaker bites pretty hard yeah but he only does it to strangers  He kisses and cuddles me.. he is full of personality.
He bit my sister's boyfriend last night and then laughed at him !


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Asharee133 said:


> give her treats when she does it, make a fuss of her when she does if she doesn't say step up, ollie usually does it when i firmly say it


 
We been making a fuss about it but the prob we're having is that she will only eat seeds, we're trying to introduce her to other foods, mostly fruit and veg but she won't have a bar of it. The breeder we got her off said not to feed her fresh fruit and veg because at her age she cant digest it...which I didn't really believe. So, we don't really know what to reward her with!!

Sorry Fritzi if it seems like I've stolen the thread!!


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 10, 2009)

His colors aren't showing too good because he decided to have a bath XP
Hes a 14 week old cinnamon green cheek conure and i love him to bits


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 10, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> We been making a fuss about it but the prob we're having is that she will only eat seeds, we're trying to introduce her to other foods, mostly fruit and veg but she won't have a bar of it. The breeder we got her off said not to feed her fresh fruit and veg because at her age she cant digest it...which I didn't really believe. So, we don't really know what to reward her with!!
> 
> Sorry Fritzi if it seems like I've stolen the thread!!


try sunflower seeds the kernals out of them, they love them, and thats bullcrap she can't digest it, shes old enough!, just give her lots of options of fruits and vegies


----------



## jacorin (Nov 11, 2009)

we have 23 lorikkets + 3 babies...quails....5 cockatiels.......superb parrot.....sulfer crested cockatoo......4 grass parrots + 1 baby..........19 budgies + 5 babies.......sulfer would be only "real" pet....likes most of us(not me tho)


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 11, 2009)

this is my brothers bird,im not sure what it is exactly?(im not into birds)can someone tell me what it is?its only a few months old.i call it aussie


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 11, 2009)

its a lorikeet :] just a diff mutation


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 11, 2009)

Asharee133 said:


> its a lorikeet :] just a diff mutation


 he said it was a lorikeet but nothing like the usual ones i see,does this mutation have another name or just know as a lorikeet,or are the really colorful ones known as rainbow lorikeets?


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 11, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> We been making a fuss about it but the prob we're having is that she will only eat seeds, we're trying to introduce her to other foods, mostly fruit and veg but she won't have a bar of it. The breeder we got her off said not to feed her fresh fruit and veg because at her age she cant digest it...which I didn't really believe. So, we don't really know what to reward her with!!
> 
> Sorry Fritzi if it seems like I've stolen the thread!!



If you go to your local bird dealers or aviaries place, they usually have something hanging around on the shelves that makes for great treats...................... I grabbed a bag of birdy num nums which our birds devour like it's going out of fashion!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 11, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> If you go to your local bird dealers or aviaries place, they usually have something hanging around on the shelves that makes for great treats...................... I grabbed a bag of birdy num nums which our birds devour like it's going out of fashion!


 
Thanks heaps....I'm getting a little concerned now...shes starting to bite everytime you go to get her to step up


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 11, 2009)

Its a quaker!!! Awww I love them little birds. He is gorgeous.  When I had my pet shop I sold 2 hand-reared quakers - a green one and a blue. Both were still on 3 feeds a day when I got them. First one was the green and I called him Noddy, the other was blue and named Bobby. 6 months after I sold Bobby he came back to the shop to be sold. He wasn't talking but everytime we called him a good boy he'd wolf whistle. After a couple of weeks he started saying good boy and was always thrilled to see us in the morning. Took him to work sitting on my shoulder and he was not caged. After 3 months he still hadn't sold and I told my husband I will give it 5 more days then I am keeping him. You would not believe the coincidence that very last day his owner came back and decided to take him back home. I was devestated but glad to see him going back home to his family.


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 11, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> this is my brothers bird,im not sure what it is exactly?(im not into birds)can someone tell me what it is?its only a few months old.i call it aussie


 just looked it up,it appears to be a scaley breasted lorikeet


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 11, 2009)

Definitely a scaley


----------



## Sarah (Nov 11, 2009)

all birds should get some fruit and vegetables even if its just a small amount, a seed or pellet only diet doesnt provide them with all their nutritional needs just keep trying and eventually it will go for something it likes most cant knock back a grape, a slice of corn or some apple. Reduce the amount of seed and it will get hungry.


----------



## beeman (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes its a Scaly breasted lorikeet, They are Nector eaters as are all lorikeets!
They do however eat seed as well as a large proportion of fresh fruit.


----------



## Freeloader (Nov 11, 2009)

In our kitchen we have a male ecky, a male king parrot, a female eastern rosella and a male hooded parrot. They are all hand reared except the hooded.We don't hear a peep out of the hooded it's the other three that raise the noise level.


----------

